# New mini mule......



## Oakbrooke Farm (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is my new mule Miniscule's Lil' Jack Squat with one of the minis, Little Beau. He is our first mule and we think he is just gorgeous. What do you think? :bgrin


----------



## jdomep (Apr 23, 2007)

: Wow he is quite a looker



How old is he? How big?


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Apr 23, 2007)

jdomep said:


> : Wow he is quite a looker
> 
> 
> 
> How old is he? How big?


Thanks!! He is a yearling gelding, about 35". His mother was a 38" mini horse, so I am thinking he could get that tall.


----------



## Denali (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, he is quite a looker!!! Very cute!!



:

Vicki


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]



: [/SIZE] He is so handsome!



: Congratulations!!!!

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 23, 2007)

wow what a handsome boy he is! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## minimule (Apr 24, 2007)

He's a nice looking mule.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 24, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]He looks very nice. WELCOME to the world of mules.



: You'll love them! Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your posative comments! :aktion033:

As I said, Jack is our first mule and we are enjoying him. He will be shown at the Great Mule and Donkey Celebration in Shelbyville, TN in July.

Are his markings common or is he special?

Thanks again



:

Luanne


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow. He is beautiful!! Love his ears. Congratulations!! I want hubby to try breeding his mini Jennet to my mini stud for a hinney but haven't talked him into it yet. Give me some firing power ladies, how can I convince him? I thought of an "Oops" but that isn't fair to Rob. lol


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Apr 24, 2007)

He is gorgeous



:

I love his color


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow he's beautiful, congrats! (also like your pinto mini there!)

Jessi


----------

